# Which is better - ?! Seasonic prime 1000w titanium or  Evga supernova 1000w t2



## israrami (Aug 11, 2018)

i very don't know what is better, in parts and energy performance
please help


----------



## dgianstefani (Aug 11, 2018)

Prime.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 11, 2018)

I think the EVGA is a SuperFlower OEM unit and therefore an outstanding PSU, it scores 9.5 @ JonnyGURU who also scores the Seasonic similarly (0.1 less) so they both are pretty fantastic, for me therefore I would go for the best deal/price.


----------



## dgianstefani (Aug 11, 2018)

Prime has a longer warranty.  The series won best PSU in EU.


----------



## israrami (Aug 11, 2018)

dgianstefani said:


> Prime has a longer warranty.  The series won best PSU in EU.


i think both you right, but i see how look the parts in evga is look better then seasonic, the evga look made in high quality parts, seasonic give 12 years evga 10 years,
in amazon evga cost 250$ the seasonic 290$ for 12 years, i also see the review score in JonnyGURU  that the psu got 9.5 score, but you think is really important from 9 that got seasonic?

thanks guys


----------



## dgianstefani (Aug 11, 2018)

I can assure you the Seasonic is better. EVGA is great though so do what you want.


----------



## israrami (Aug 11, 2018)

*The Good: in evga*


amazing voltage regulation
fantastic ripple suppression
excellent build quality
fully modular
semi-fanless mode works at even higher power levels thanks to the high efficiency
*The Good: in seasonic*


amazing voltage regulation
excellent build quality
better than excellent ripple control
lots of accessories
12 year warranty
no freakin' 3.5" Berg connectors


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 11, 2018)

Tomato tomatoe really

Both great


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 11, 2018)

The one with the best price. 

However, I note 1KW is HUGE and typically much more than most people will ever need. Bigger is not always better. Buying a little more than you need is good. Buying way more is just wasting your money - especially when you are talking about supplies with flat efficiency curves as you are with 80 PLUS supplies. 

You buy a Titanium supply because you are looking for the most efficient supply (and bragging rights). Note that most supplies achieve their peak efficiency at ~50% loads as seen here with that Seasonic. That means your computer will need to be demanding about 500W most of the time for that supply to be operating at peak efficiency most of the time. It is very rare for a computer to be that power hungry most of the time - even with two hungry graphics cards and a monster CPU.

And for the record, the complaints about Berg connectors is unfounded - especially with a modular supply. While most users today will never even see a floppy drive, except maybe in a museum, if you need the connector it is there. And since there is no industry standard for the PSU end of modular cables, that is important.


----------



## israrami (Aug 11, 2018)

thank you for good answer, look i have i3770k , gtx 980 g1 gaming , and 32gb ddr3 2400mhz, and i do overclock to 4.5GHZ and sometime the computer freeze, i have psu Seasonic 80 plus GOLD 760W
i want to replace to titanium for better power for computer and maybe it be more stable?

thanks for help guys!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Aug 11, 2018)

israrami said:


> thank you for good answer, look i have i3770k , gtx 980 g1 gaming , and 32gb ddr3 2400mhz, and i do overclock to 4.5GHZ and sometime the computer freeze, i have psu Seasonic 80 plus GOLD 760W
> i want to replace to titanium for better power for computer and maybe it be more stable?
> 
> thanks for help guys!



Your system doesn't even use the full 760 watts your current PSU is capable of. The freeze is because of some other reason. Changing the PSU to a higher wattage PSU will not change how it performs.


----------



## John Naylor (Aug 11, 2018)

I can't imagine the need for 1000 Watts... an AIB 980 card draws 191 watts



> Here is Guru3D's power supply recommendation:
> 
> *GeForce GTX 970 or 980 - *On your average system the card requires you to have a 500 Watt power supply unit.
> *GeForce GTX 970 or 980 in 2-way SLI - *On your average system the cards require you to have an 800 Watt power supply unit as minimum.
> If you are going to overclock your GPU or processor, then we do recommend you purchase something with some more stamina.



With MSI AB capable of increasing that by 22%, call it 232 (+41) watts

OC'd CPU - 135 watts
OC'd GPU - 232
MoBo -35
RAM - 10 -
Optical - 10
(6) Fans - 10
USB - 10

Total - 442 watts.

At a FoS of 1.25 to 1.50 that's 550 - 660 watts

Check Event Viewer for causes of your problem.


----------



## repman244 (Aug 11, 2018)

israrami said:


> thank you for good answer, look i have i3770k , gtx 980 g1 gaming , and 32gb ddr3 2400mhz, and i do overclock to 4.5GHZ and sometime the computer freeze, i have psu Seasonic 80 plus GOLD 760W
> i want to replace to titanium for better power for computer and maybe it be more stable?
> 
> thanks for help guys!



I would look elsewhere for your freezing problem before buying components blind.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 11, 2018)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Your system doesn't even use the full 760 watts your current PSU is capable of. The freeze is because of some other reason. Changing the PSU to a higher wattage PSU will not change how it performs.


I agree. If you didn't already have a quality supply, I might agree with getting a better (not bigger!) one. Assuming your current Seasonic Gold 760W is functioning properly, you would not benefit from replacing it. 

Your problem is likely heat, or just stability issues from overclocking too far.


----------



## israrami (Aug 11, 2018)

Bill_Bright said:


> I agree. If you didn't already have a quality supply, I might agree with getting a better (not bigger!) one. Assuming your current Seasonic Gold 760W is functioning properly, you would not benefit from replacing it.
> 
> Your problem is likely heat, or just stability issues from overclocking too far.



thank you guys for best answer, bill bright, you right on 4GHZ not freeze, in 4.5FREEZE i play "need for speed Replay" on 4.5GHZ it be freeze and on 4GHZ not freeze ,is not about power supply the problem? i was think my computer 760w is not bigger so  the computer freeze?


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 11, 2018)

Again, assuming your current supply is functioning properly, your problem is not your supply. Perhaps you can borrow another suitably sized supply to swap in and test.


----------



## Hood (Aug 11, 2018)

israrami said:


> thank you guys for best answer, bill bright, you right on 4GHZ not freeze, in 4.5FREEZE i play need for speed RIVALS on 4.5GHZ it be freeze and on 4GHZ not freeze ,is not about power supply the problem? i was think my computer 760w is not bigger so the computer freeze?


I play NFS 2013 and my system sometimes freezes during play @4.6, even though it appears stable and easily passes AIDA stress test and Passmark Performance Test.  Something about certain games puts unusual stress on the CPU.  No problem @4.5.  If I go for 4.6, it might take a few days to crash, but eventually it will during extended game play (30-60 minutes).  Drop your OC down to 4.3/4.4 and see what happens.


----------



## israrami (Aug 11, 2018)

Hood said:


> I play NFS 2013 and my system sometimes freezes during play @4.6, even though it appears stable and easily passes AIDA stress test and Passmark Performance Test.  Something about certain games puts unusual stress on the CPU.  No problem @4.5.  If I go for 4.6, it might take a few days to crash, but eventually it will during extended game play (30-60 minutes).  Drop your OC down to 4.3/4.4 and see what happens.





Bill_Bright said:


> Again, assuming your current supply is functioning properly, your problem is not your supply. Perhaps you can borrow another suitably sized supply to swap in and test.



dear friend in 4 ghz not have problem, like bill say is problem when it on 4.5GHZ i use in liquid cooler " mercury 360, with 6 fans on him, i think my problem is on termal paste, which best termal paste that you think best? bst regards rami


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 11, 2018)

Try just increasing CPU voltage very slightly or if you can, increase LLC slightly, unless of course you have monitored temps and know that's the problem?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 11, 2018)

israrami said:


> i think both you right, but i see how look the parts in evga is look better then seasonic, the evga look made in high quality parts, seasonic give 12 years evga 10 years,
> in amazon evga cost 250$ the seasonic 290$ for 12 years, i also see the review score in JonnyGURU  that the psu got 9.5 score, but you think is really important from 9 that got seasonic?
> 
> thanks guys



Seasonic, nuff said.

Typically hard locks/freezing or bsods are resultant of a bad overclock/thermals.

My CPU when I was figuring out my max stability would lock up in that was a indicator that vcore wasn't High Enough so i would minor bump it until I got stable


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 12, 2018)

israrami said:


> dear friend in 4 ghz not have problem, like bill say is problem when it on 4.5GHZ i use in liquid cooler " mercury 360, with 6 fans on him, i think my problem is on termal paste, which best termal paste that you think best? bst regards rami



Your problem is not thermal paste. Thermal paste is the last possible thing you'd do to MAYBE drop CPU temperature by 1-3 C. So, no.

What is really happening is:

- at 4.5 Ghz your overclock is not _stable_
- you will probably need more voltage to get 4.5 Ghz stable
- your old PSU can supply the additional voltage _easily_
- you need to look at your OC settings in motherboard BIOS and tweak, most likely add some vCore to get 4.5 stable

Everything else is just wasting money and effort. You should be able to easily cool a 3770k with a 360 rad.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 12, 2018)

I agree. This is NOT a TIM (thermal interface material) problem. If there was a problem with your application of TIM you would be overheating all the time. Inexperience people put too much emphasis on TIM. It is a critical component that must be properly applied. But it does not go bad. It does not wear out. It does not need to be replaced just because it is X number of months or even years old. Even if it dries out, the solids that remain behind are still occupying the microscopic pits and valleys in the mating surfaces, preventing insulating air from getting in. Note it is only in a liquified form so it can be squeezed out of the tube and spread evenly across the die. As long as the cured bond is not broken, TIM will outlast the rest of the hardware!

As Vayra86 correctly noted, replacing the TIM will only get you a few degrees of better cooling at the most. If a system "needs" those few scant degrees to prevent stability issues, they are already way too close to the maximum thermal thresholds. Issues that need to be addressed first. 

There are actual physical limits to how fast transistor gates in a processor can "flip flop".  When you push your processor to those excessive and abusive clock levels, you have exceeded those safe and stable limits. The problem is you, israrami, not your hardware!  Back off your OC settings and be happy with that.


----------



## israrami (Aug 12, 2018)

Bill_Bright said:


> I agree. This is NOT a TIM (thermal interface material) problem. If there was a problem with your application of TIM you would be overheating all the time. Inexperience people put too much emphasis on TIM. It is a critical component that must be properly applied. But it does not go bad. It does not wear out. It does not need to be replaced just because it is X number of months or even years old. Even if it dries out, the solids that remain behind are still occupying the microscopic pits and valleys in the mating surfaces, preventing insulating air from getting in. Note it is only in a liquified form so it can be squeezed out of the tube and spread evenly across the die. As long as the cured bond is not broken, TIM will outlast the rest of the hardware!
> 
> As Vayra86 correctly noted, replacing the TIM will only get you a few degrees of better cooling at the most. If a system "needs" those few scant degrees to prevent stability issues, they are already way too close to the maximum thermal thresholds. Issues that need to be addressed first.
> 
> There are actual physical limits to how fast transistor gates in a processor can "flip flop".  When you push your processor to those excessive and abusive clock levels, you have exceeded those safe and stable limits. The problem is you, israrami, not your hardware!  Back off your OC settings and be happy with that.


 
thanks about info sir, tell me more things ,why in psu have 80 GOLD and Titanium and why i see example that some GOLD super nova G3 ,got Higher score then 1000W titanium ,what the reason that this happend? and really the titanium is better? because he got low points from the gold? please help


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 12, 2018)

israrami said:


> thanks about info sir, tell me more things ,why in psu have 80 GOLD and Titanium and why i see example that some GOLD super nova G3 ,got Higher score then 1000W titanium ,what the reason that this happend? and really the titanium is better? because he got low points from the gold? please help



Because they are power savings score, a psu can get better rating just on opinion.

I am using a 1250 Gold unit and it has been flawless since 2014


----------



## israrami (Aug 12, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Because they are power savings score, a psu can get better rating just on opinion.
> 
> I am using a 1250 Gold unit and it has been flawless since 2014



i have gold seasonic ss- 760KM gold, i want replace for titanium, because i think this better quality and parts inside?

i think the evga supernova t2 better from Seasonic Prime 1000w, the test in johnguru is on the seasonic 1000w prime ultra, have model also without ULTRA of the seasonic, and without ULTRA MODEl sold in amazon only, not have the ULTRA MODEL in amazon usa for sale, so i think evga supernova t2 far away better, because if ULTRA titanium seasonic got 9 score on ultra model, think without ULTRA MODEL in seasonic only the TItanium version
be got much more lower


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 12, 2018)

I see no reason to spend the extra money for Titanium. There is nothing to suggest the Titanium will give you years more service and it would take years of use for few extra points in efficiency for energy savings to make up the difference in costs. Longer if you don't properly size the Titanium which tend to be way bigger than most users need. I am very happy with my EVGA SuperNova Golds.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 13, 2018)

israrami said:


> i have gold seasonic ss- 760KM gold, i want replace for titanium, because i think this better quality and parts inside?
> 
> i think the evga supernova t2 better from Seasonic Prime 1000w, the test in johnguru is on the seasonic 1000w prime ultra, have model also without ULTRA of the seasonic, and without ULTRA MODEl sold in amazon only, not have the ULTRA MODEL in amazon usa for sale, so i think evga supernova t2 far away better, because if ULTRA titanium seasonic got 9 score on ultra model, think without ULTRA MODEL in seasonic only the TItanium version
> be got much more lower



Please Read this to get a better understanding of 80 Plus Power Rating system.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/80_Plus
Really though you're going to spend a lot more on a titanium unit that only has 3% more efficiency at 100% load than a Gold unit. I wouldn't waste money on such a switch when you already have a top quality built unit.


----------



## israrami (Aug 13, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Please Read this to get a better understanding of 80 Plus Power Rating system.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/80_Plus
> Really though you're going to spend a lot more on a titanium unit that only has 3% more efficiency at 100% load than a Gold unit. I wouldn't waste money on such a switch when you already have a top quality built unit.



i buy seasonic 1000w titanium, the gold i will sold to my friend or something, i want new psu, i think in hard work he do me problem, better new, it was work 5 years ,need replace


----------



## hat (Aug 13, 2018)

As some other users have pointed out already, your power supply is likely fine and the issue is with something else, probably your overclock is just unstable and needs some tweaking. Buying a better power supply will never fix this problem for you. A new power supply can only help if your existing power supply is broken (it's not), underpowered (it's not), or if you're pushing huge extreme overclocks and you also only have a 4 pin CPU power connector, and the replacement unit comes with the 8 pin connector (which you already have).

You need to get your overclock stable in some other way. It probably just needs a small voltage bump. I noticed TIM was mentioned... not sure if this is what you're talking about, but there is a concern among picky enthusiasts about the thermal paste Intel has been using, rather than solder, to mate the CPU die and heatspreader since Ivy Bridge. This likely isn't your issue though, unless you're already hitting very high temperatures, which likely isn't a problem with your cooler.


----------



## israrami (Aug 13, 2018)

hat said:


> As some other users have pointed out already, your power supply is likely fine and the issue is with something else, probably your overclock is just unstable and needs some tweaking. Buying a better power supply will never fix this problem for you. A new power supply can only help if your existing power supply is broken (it's not), underpowered (it's not), or if you're pushing huge extreme overclocks and you also only have a 4 pin CPU power connector, and the replacement unit comes with the 8 pin connector (which you already have).
> 
> You need to get your overclock stable in some other way. It probably just needs a small voltage bump. I noticed TIM was mentioned... not sure if this is what you're talking about, but there is a concern among picky enthusiasts about the thermal paste Intel has been using, rather than solder, to mate the CPU die and heatspreader since Ivy Bridge. This likely isn't your issue though, unless you're already hitting very high temperatures, which likely isn't a problem with your cooler.



i know is not problem from psu, but i already buy before day the titanum 1000w, i also want new psu for computer, and the gold 760w i will sold, i will try also replace the thermal past for noctua, and see if on 4.5ghz it be crash again, i need wait until psu arrived from amzaon, then i will update here


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 13, 2018)

So, the answer to your question in the title of this thread has been answered several times and more therefore there is not really any further need to keep it open and go around in circles.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Aug 13, 2018)

Well my XFX 750 watt PSU has been powering my i7 3930k OC'ed to to various levels above 4 GHz while crunching at full load, GTX 780ti that was OC'ed to 1.3GHz, and now a GTX 1070 which is OC'ed to 2GHz, while also powering a SSD, SSHD, and other various components for the past 4 years. My system uses more power than your does just because of the 3930k. It's your money, *but upgrading to a titanium +1000 watt PSU will not change your computers stability issues. *


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 13, 2018)

Seems like your mind's already set so just buy the titanium and be done with it


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Aug 13, 2018)

My question is why do you need a 1000w PSU? (it may have been answered I just dont want to go through 2 pages to find it)


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 13, 2018)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> My question is why do you need a 1000w PSU?


I brought it up in my first post (#9) on Saturday. The reason for more power and for going Titanium was to get "better power" and "more stable" operation. Those concerns were addressed (and debunked) over and over again but I fear there is a refusal to accept reality here - or several realities. These include:

1. Titanium does not mean better better (cleaner) power. It just means it is a more efficient supply. That is, less energy (pulled from the wall) is wasted in the form of heat.​2. The few percentage points that might be obtained (depending on the load presented by the computer to the supply) with the "Titanium" over the current "Gold" certified supply does not justify the extra cost for Titanium.​3. More power does not mean "better power" or "more stable" operation. With a quality supply (as that Seasonic Gold is), as long as it is not "overloaded" (and that 760W Seasonic is not) providing "quality", "stable" power is not an issue.​4. Power supplies are most efficient when running at ~50% loads. Too big a supply (which 1K is) means the supply will be operating near 30% or less most of the time - thus wasting more energy than a properly sized supply.​5. A computer (the motherboard, CPU, RAM, drives, graphics solution, attached USB powered devices, and fans) will only demand from the PSU what the computer needs, not what the PSU is capable of delivering. If the computer only needs 450W (which is a lot, BTW!), it will only pull from the PSU 450W, regardless if the PSU is a 550W supply, 760W supply, or a 1000W supply.​6. Excessive overclocking causes stability issues. This was proven when stability was achieved by backing off the clocks.​​I can only guess the true purpose of the thread was to get some sort of acceptance or approval for an unjustified excuse.

@israrami - I think your mind was made up before you started this thread, and you were just looking for someone to agree with you. Sorry you didn't get that. The facts remains, you don't need a new supply, or a 1KW supply. And you don't need a Titanium certified supply. There is nothing wrong with your current Seasonic 80 plus GOLD 760W supply. In fact, it is an excellent supply that many here would love to have in their systems. Your problem is you are trying to push your hardware beyond its capabilities with the 760W supply you already have (remember item 5 above).

What seems apparent to me is you just want a Titanium supply. Period. You have money burning a hole in your pocket and you feel some need to spend it. Some times I buy things I don't need just because I want them too. Nothing wrong with that as long as you admit to yourself and others that's why you want it.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 13, 2018)

Bill_Bright said:


> I brought it up in my first post (#9) on Saturday. The reason for more power and for going Titanium was to get "better power" and "more stable" operation. Those concerns were addressed (and debunked) over and over again but I fear there is a refusal to accept reality here - or several realities. These include:
> 
> 1. Titanium does not mean better better (cleaner) power. It just means it is a more efficient supply. That is, less energy (pulled from the wall) is wasted in the form of heat.​2. The few percentage points that might be obtained (depending on the load presented by the computer to the supply) with the "Titanium" over the current "Gold" certified supply does not justify the extra cost for Titanium.​3. More power does not mean "better power" or "more stable" operation. With a quality supply (as that Seasonic Gold is), as long as it is not "overloaded" (and that 760W Seasonic is not) providing "quality", "stable" power is not an issue.​4. Power supplies are most efficient when running at ~50% loads. Too big a supply (which 1K is) means the supply will be operating near 30% or less most of the time - thus wasting more energy than a properly sized supply.​5. A computer (the motherboard, CPU, RAM, drives, graphics solution, attached USB powered devices, and fans) will only demand from the PSU what the computer needs, not what the PSU is capable of delivering. If the computer only needs 450W (which is a lot, BTW!), it will only pull from the PSU 450W, regardless if the PSU is a 550W supply, 760W supply, or a 1000W supply.​6. Excessive overclocking causes stability issues. This was proven when stability was achieved by backing off the clocks.​​I can only guess the true purpose of the thread was to get some sort of acceptance or approval for an unjustified excuse.
> 
> ...



He said he already sold the power supply so to me he already had his mindset and it's just a stubborn mule so just let him be to his own vices. This Thread is done

/thread


----------



## israrami (Aug 13, 2018)

Tatty_One said:


> So, the answer to your question in the title of this thread has been answered several times and more therefore there is not really any further need to keep it open and go around in circles.


we in this forums for to talk and learn, i don't think have problem if we talk in my thread, it can help to other persons and help me learns many informations, people always write more, i don't have problem with this , if can't speak here this site need be closed




eidairaman1 said:


> Seems like your mind's already set so just buy the titanium and be done with it


first my doubt in title post it was what better Seasonic or EVGA is why i open post, this the first thing that i want to know




eidairaman1 said:


> He said he already sold the power supply so to me he already had his mindset and it's just a stubborn mule so just let him be to his own vices. This Thread is done
> 
> /thread



i said i will sold it , i still not sold it, i want renew this parts is not matter for me, i will sold my psu and add money is like i don't buy , i just update this part


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 13, 2018)

israrami said:


> we in this forums for to talk and learn, i don't think have problem if we talk in my thread,* it can help to other persons and help me learns many informations, people always write more, i don't have problem with this , if can't speak here this site need be closed*
> 
> _At this point, no one is learning anything because clearly you have not listened to any of the good advice given here, if someone does not listen, they cannot learn._
> 
> ...



_See my comments also in your quotes above ^^^OK, so your mind is made up?  Thread closed, if you would like a chat room then there are lots of alternative forums/sites out there for you to explore.  If you would like support/help/advice then this is the place but be open minded and listen otherwise what's the point?_


----------

